# Apple watch as necklace or pocket watch



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

someone shared that there was a company making holders for these, anyone know??


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

https://ioshacker.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Bucardo-Pocket-Watch-Open.jpg


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone have experience with these?









Bucardo Pocket Watch Is A Stylish Apple Watch Accessory [Review] - iOS Hacker


Back in May, my editor reviewed the Bucardo Pocket Watch, a unique Apple Watch accessory that turns your Apple Watch from a wristwatch into a pocket




ioshacker.com


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

my daughter is wanting a new watch.......I wanted to get her something classic that would last her......I got my first Rolex on a trip to Geneva in 1984......still have it....would like to do something for her but she loves her apple watch, thoughts?

Have a Sinn 856 that I dont wear anymore but she thinks its too large.......


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

Would be nice to find someone that has one of these, they offer a gold version but that is not good if apple keeps changing sizes or formats....


----------



## mangoonastick (Sep 28, 2019)

Scout308 said:


> my daughter is wanting a new watch.......I wanted to get her something classic that would last her......I got my first Rolex on a trip to Geneva in 1984......still have it....would like to do something for her but she loves her apple watch, thoughts?
> 
> Have a Sinn 856 that I dont wear anymore but she thinks its too large.......


Hmmm... as most watches are targeted towards men it can be tricky to get girls into this hobby. However, all hope isn't lost! The Seiko SRRY025 is a good woman's watch that isn't too expensive incase she wouldn't like it. Probably pretty easy to sell as well. I recommend that you check this video out or even show it to your daughter:






If she doesn't fancy this one look at the seiko presage line maybe? A lot of good looking watches.

If she's still set on a smart watch you could check out frederique constant or TAG Heuer. They have some "smart watch ish" options. It might not be classic but it could be a good starting point into the real watch world.

good luck


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

It’s a cool idea but just keep in mind that she will loose some of the novel functionality of the Apple Watch (ie. EKG, sleep tracker, etc) that only work when worn.
I suspect that the Apple Watch could be made into a pocket watch in a fashion similar to the style used to convert Panerai watches into pocket watches using leather.
Good luck with the search!


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

I saw a badge holder on epic watch (some online strap dealer) it’s a one sided shorty strap with a clip on the end. I think it would be a nuisance, and you lose all the health tracking benefits, as well as being prompted to unlock it every time you pick it up, something to consider. If it’s not on your wrist, and you have to take it out of your pocket, then to me it is the same as your phone.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

PCCM said:


> I saw a badge holder on epic watch (some online strap dealer) it's a one sided shorty strap with a clip on the end. I think it would be a nuisance, and you lose all the health tracking benefits, as well as being prompted to unlock it every time you pick it up, something to consider. If it's not on your wrist, and you have to take it out of your pocket, then to me it is the same as your phone.


Exactly. All of the drawbacks (still needs recharging every day or two) but zero of the benefits. Well, I guess that if you disable Apple Pay, you don't need to keep unlocking the watch* and it'll still ping you for notifications and calls - but why handicap the watch, though?

*(Apple Pay's security is based on the premise that the watch is on your wrist and it's been unlocked via either a PIN or your phone also being unlocked)


----------

